# Home made cat tree: updated Jan 29



## morea

Here is part one of our cat tree... the top platform has not been attached yet, and there is another post to be added that has 2 more platforms plus one on top. The top of the 2nd post is about as tall as the highest platform pictured here:











*Here's Melina:*










*Tyrael with his favorite ball*










*and Martell, testing out the new tree*


----------



## my5kitties

Your cats are absolutely stunning. If it's alright with you, I'll be "borrowing" Tyrael for a long time...


----------



## morea

thank you!

lol, Tyrael is a real sweetie. I am so glad he is feeling better, the last two months have been pretty rough for him. He's about 99% back to normal now, and causing all sorts of a ruckus around here again... it's wonderful! 

(there are some more pictures of him here. He's very photogenic!) :wink:


----------



## coaster

Now that sure looks sturdy!! Did you end up stapling the carpet? Will the second post go to the left of where the current post is? It looks like it might be "tippy" to the right, but more weight on the left side should fix that. Nice work!! (And beautiful cat pics.....naturally.)


----------



## DesnBaby

Cool post 8), pretty kitties and glad Tyrael is feeling better!


----------



## morea

yup, the second post goes to the left of the other, over near the corner. 

We did staple the carpet, and the cats absolutely adore it. They can really sink their claws into it, and we are already starting a pool for when we will have to replace the first piece. 

We put a green blanket on top of the cabinet, and are fastening two "steps" (other shelves) to the wall on the other side of the cabinet so they can get to it from either side. If the cats go down those "steps" it will put them right in front of the closet that houses their litter box. 

It should definitely balance well once the second post is in place, but is remarkably sturdy right now... all 3 cats were on it, and it didn't budge!

Thanks Tim for the compliment on the cat pics, they are great subjects, and I am definitely a camera addict. 

And thank you DesnBaby, it's so scary when they don't feel well. I am so relieved to see Tyrael acting himself again. He is such a love bug!


----------



## loveshobbits

That's a great looking tree!! And you cat pics are lovely!!

Michelle


----------



## morea

here's the finished tree (sorry I can't get a better shot, but this is a very small room, lol.


----------



## morea

that cabinet beside the cat tree has blankets on top of it for the kitties to sleep on, too. They are a little bit spoiled.


----------



## kitburger

:lol: 
They are gorgeus! I noticed Tyrael likes to be on the highest platform. Is he trying to make a statement there?! :wink:


----------



## Woodsman

Hello,

Mind if I ask: Where did you get the metal brackets?

thanks
Brian


----------



## morea

my roommate made them. He works in a metal fabrication shop.


----------



## coaster

Looks great, morea!! 

I noticed the brackets, too. He outa sell them.


----------



## morea

I told him that, too. He did a beautiful job on them.


----------

